

Drawing mathematical functions by hand - abeppu
http://www.math.brown.edu/~banchoff/DrawingTutorial/

======
nix
see also Cassidy Curtis's Best Homework Ever (pdf):
<http://www.math.brown.edu/~banchoff/BHE.pdf>

~~~
jrp
Wow! This is awesome. Thanks for sharing.

------
mfalcon
Does anyone know where to find tutorials like these, but for drawing less
complex objects in 3-D like the ones that we can see in MIT multi-variable
calculus courses?

------
camccann
Gotta love a page that has a tutorial on "realistic shading" for drawings of
4-D objects.

------
jheriko
thats so cool - who needs software to draw 3d graphs, eh?

